# selling property in portugal



## JMarco88 (May 17, 2015)

hi! I have moved to the uk back in 2006. in 2008 I bought an apartment in Portugal as an investment. it has 5 bedrooms and because its close to a major university I thought in renting the rooms out
Unfortunatly late 2009 I lost my job and had to use the money I had saved to refurbish the apartment. since them I have been trying to sell it on portugueses estate agents but no joy.
I have seen another thread about it on here but I believe the information was sent via pm.
my inquiry is if any of you know of any good estate agents in the uk that deal with property in Portugal. 
any help will be very welcomed!!

Thanks in advance 
Joe

by the way, I know about the 5 posts for the PM so I will try my best to get them asap

:thumb:


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Yes 5 posts to receive Private Messages.

But the 5 posts must be sensible not just number building to reach the 5 target !


----------



## JMarco88 (May 17, 2015)

Hi. Yes I know! I've tried my best on them! I've tried to answer some questions the best I could and also put some questions across! but thank you for the reminder! ?


----------

